# Clear deoderant/anti persperent search



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 19, 2011)

O.K., Here's the thing, I was previously using Lady Speedstick from the store, smells nice and does the job for the most part but the white waxy residue left on the arm holes of my cloths is horrible, I can't get the stuff oot no matter what.
 Soooooo, can anyone direct me towards a recipe for personal use that makes up a clear stick of deoderant/anti persperant. My DH gave up his Brut push up stick to me   but I would prefer something a bit more feminine.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't use antiperspirant - there is a link closer than I am comfortable gambling with over aluminum and breast cancer. I didn't breastfeed 4 kids almost a decade just to lose my girls cause I didn't want to sweat 

This isn't going to exactly answer your question, but I wanted to share anyway (hopefully its useful!)

I've been using Tom's of Maine unscented - it's got hops and some other stuff in it. LOVE IT. I've tried other natural deodorants without hops and I get really stinky, really quick. Tom's is clear.

Properties of hops (from MRH, link below): Antimicrobial, antiseptic, antispasmodic, astringent, bactericidal, carminative, diuretic, nervine, sedative

Basically, everything you want in a deodorant! Except maybe the diuretic, but it hasn't made me have to pee a lot... anyway.

I priced hops essential oil and it's $137 for 1oz from MRH http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/aroma/f-l.php

....sooooo out of my price range.... I'm sure Tom's gets it in huge amounts for much cheaper, but I'm holding out making my own until I can find a way to recreate the properties of hops, or find something that works as well.

Anyway, there's that option you might try while you're working on your own deodorant.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Amy for the input, i'll look into something like you suggested here in Australia, I found the Lady speedstick was constantly not only waxing my arm hole tops but giving me very sore lumps in my arm pits, once I atated using DH Brut it's been fine but I would rather something more feminine.
Wowsers Hops oil is expensive, yikes! lol i'll take a look at this neck of the woods, thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2011)

If you do a search here on the forum for making your own DEODORANT (not antiperspirant) and you should find some recipes.

I make my own using baking soda, it is not clear but is white, and does not leave any stains or residue on my clothes or skin.

And Toms of Maine deodorant did absolutely nothing for me  :shock: 1 hour later and it has worn off for me. But my own homemade deo works pretty much all day. If it's a super hot day I may apply in the morning and again in the afternoon just to be safe. I can't say enough about how great it is and it works better for me, literally, than Dove antiperspirant or anything else.

I just use lavender eo or tea tree oil for scent in mine.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Tasha, I am so over white armholes, i'll take a look and see what I can find, I love the scent of Brut but I dont want to smell like DH lol


----------



## Soapsugoii (Sep 25, 2011)

I use Tom's too, and it works decently well (I'm a boy, so I'd imagine I get a bit stinkier than y'all). 

One thing you might want to try, which I discovered while I was living in Japan, is the rock salt deodorant. There is no real, american-style deodorant in Japan so I found myself getting a bit fragrant. My dad suggested I try the rock salt one, and it worked surprisingly well. You can get it at any pharmacy in the deo section these days, I believe. 

One thing about it is, you have to use it for a few days for it to be most effective. It prevents the smelly bacteria from growing, so when you use it daily you still sweat but you don't smell at all. And it's 100% natural and super simple.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for that soapsugoii, is the rock salt deoderant the same as the crystal rock deoderant? I used the crystal one once but it didn't work so i'm wondering if I didn't use it long enough. I'll see if they have it at our local chemist if they don't I would think they would stock it at our organic healthfood store. Much appreciated


----------



## Soapsugoii (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea, it's the same thing as the crystal deodorant. It doesn't work as well the first few days so just be consistent for a week or two and see if you like it. When I was using it consistently it was the best for me, I think.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2011)

The crystal never worked well for me, I used mine for quite a while. I had two of them and ended up dropping both of them, and they broke all over the bathroom floor. gah.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 26, 2011)

I've had them as well and not had good success but I've had others tell me how much they love them so I do sell them.... which reminds me I need to order more


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 27, 2011)

I use Mitchum by Revlon, the clear gel one.  The women's does not come in unscented so I by men's!  I also use Tom's of Maine on occasion.  I like the Honeysuckle Rose.  The long lasting variety gave me a rash.

FYI - hand sanitizer will kill body odor!  If you are having a particularly smelly day, just take a squirt and rub it under your arms.  It kills bacteria, so the odor is gone.  It dries instantly and leaves nothing behind.  It works very well.  It is just the alcohol based hand sanitizer, I buy mine at the dollar store.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Sep 27, 2011)

Hand sanitizer?? That's really interesting, I'll have to get some and try that  It makes sense that it would work. 

Yea, you have to be careful with the crystals. One drop and you'll be rubbing a chunk rather than a nice rounded piece. I guess they work better for some than others, but they worked well for me when I was using them consistently.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 27, 2011)

Soapy Gurl...YOU'RE A GEM!!! we had some fragranced hand sanitiser in our bathroom so I gave it a go about 3 hours ago, no smell except for the pretty fragrance and i'm all dry, it's overcast here atm but i've been run off my feet and still no sweating. Thanks very much for the suggestion, now the real test, i'll get DH to try it out before his training tonight


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I use Mitchum by Revlon, the clear gel one.  The women's does not come in unscented so I by men's!  I also use Tom's of Maine on occasion.  I like the Honeysuckle Rose.  The long lasting variety gave me a rash.
> 
> FYI - hand sanitizer will kill body odor!  If you are having a particularly smelly day, just take a squirt and rub it under your arms.  It kills bacteria, so the odor is gone.  It dries instantly and leaves nothing behind.  It works very well.  It is just the alcohol based hand sanitizer, I buy mine at the dollar store.



It's the alcohol. Shaving cream on a rag will work as well. It is used on patients in nursing homes when a proper bath is not available.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 28, 2011)

> It's the alcohol. Shaving cream on a rag will work as well. It is used on patients in nursing homes when a proper bath is not available



Wow, now theres something new, I worked in a nursing home here in australia for a while and hadn't come accross this practice, i'll remember it the next time i'm too lazy to get out of bed   :roll:


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty n Plain - I am glad I could help.  I got the tip off a beauty forum and I was shocked at how well it worked and for how long!  It is so simple, easy to get, easy to use and cheap!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 29, 2011)

well i'm on my 2nd day trial and YIPPEEEEE!!! it's still working, poor DH will get in when he gets home from work....right under the arm pits, he's so patient with me lol.
 I had an idea, I think i'll get one of those roll on deoderant bottles, empty it out and fill it up with the antibacterial stuff, that way I won't have to touch it with my hands putting it on. THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU


----------



## FreeRabbit (Sep 29, 2011)

soda powder is the BEST deodorant, it stops the smell INSTANTLY
cheap, effective, I\ve been using it all through the harsh summer here and I am very pleased


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 29, 2011)

Freerabbit, is the soda powder messy to use? does it stay on the skin? is soda powder like washing soda powder here in Aussie?


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 30, 2011)

Pretty n Plain, you are making me laugh, to be so excited over hand sanitizer!  Even my double anti-antiperspirant/deodorant and natural deodorant aren't enough at times.  I don't even sweat very much.  So hand sanitizer to the rescue!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 1, 2011)

hehe, Soapy Gurl, you must think i'm a nut, (shhh, that's our little secret lol) well, i'm excited to say, this morning I found 3 :shock:  long thin tube type spray sanitizer sticks :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , I wanted to scream throughout the whole shop "I've been set free by the sanitizer" but I felt they may cart me off to a nice little home in the country far far away clothed in my very own white jacket hehe.

Before we left for shopping I told DH he needed to try the sanitizer, ya know what he said to me? he said, "I already put it on hon", my goodness I was so impressed  , anyway, when we got home about 3 hours later I tried my new sanitizer stick and asked DH how his "pits" were going, he said "Have a sniff" so I BRAVELY had a little sniff, "well wadda ya know"I said, thinking that the stuff worked so well on him, that was until he informed me he put the sanitizer on and his deoderant on over the top :roll: , men :roll:  :roll:  :roll: .


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a bit of a hand sanitizer obsession, maybe even a fetish, lol.  I keep a big pump bottle of it in my car, every time I come out of store, even pay at a drive-thru, I sanitize my hands.  I did the same at work after touching anything that wasn't mine.  Now I sound crazy!  But I stopped getting sick so it is worth the craziness.  I don't do it at home, friends or family's houses, so I don't consider myself a germiphobe!

Your husband is a great tester.


----------



## FreeRabbit (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> Freerabbit, is the soda powder messy to use? does it stay on the skin? is soda powder like washing soda powder here in Aussie?




NaHCO3- baking soda, bread soda, cooking soda, and bicarbonate of soda...
it is not messy, you put the powder- it sticks to your body and ELIMINATE all sweat smell, cheap, fantastic, you can see/ feel yourself sweating normally but no smell


----------



## carebear (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard that milk of magnesia makes a good antiperspirant.


----------



## carebear (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> Soooooo, can anyone direct me towards a recipe for personal use that makes up a clear stick of deoderant/anti persperant.



by the way, you  will have better luck searching if you have the spelling right (I have to spell check my own name sometimes, so I'm no one to talk!)
deodorant
antiperspirant


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 3, 2011)

> by the way, you will have better luck searching if you have the spelling right (I have to spell check my own name sometimes, so I'm no one to talk!)
> deodorant
> antiperspirant



Thanks for that carebear I didn't even notice lol :roll: 

I had to have a chuckle at you mis spelling your own name. It reminded me when my daughter (now 18) was 3 years old, we went to the checkout to pick up a layby and the girl asked me for my name but I actually forgot it, so while i'm looking around in my handbag for my layby slip and proof of identity Katie was insistent in telling the girl my name was "Mummy" (Australian spelling) I was only 22 at the time so it was scary but looking back now it gives me a chuckle.


----------

